# Anybody like loose boots?



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont like loose. Well fitted but not overtightened is optimal for me.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I basically ride on ice most of the time any sort of looseness or slop just gets scary.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Because I ride a banana board, a GNU B-Nice, I ride with extremely tight and responsive boots and bindings. I have fun with the board but I don't lose any of the responsiveness.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

cb1021 said:


> Anybody like to ride in a well-sized boot but with laces a bit loose? Loose boots combined with a soft banana board gives it a nice surfy feel dont you think?


Nope. I've been through so many boots to find one that fits and they're all loose somehow if they fit my width. If they are tight then they are too narrow which is a different problem.

Wide foot that's wide in the middle, not the toe area. Low volume foot. Skinny heel and ankles.

32's finally fit width wise, but now the whole boot is loose and so I have to really tighten it and the binding, and my feet hurt, and I still get heel lift.

I'm going to go and try on a whole different set of boots now.

Loose boots makes for painful arches on long toe side turns.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Nope. I've been through so many boots to find one that fits and they're all loose somehow if they fit my width. If they are tight then they are too narrow which is a different problem.
> 
> Wide foot that's wide in the middle, not the toe area. Low volume foot. Skinny heel and ankles.
> 
> ...


Have you tried on any salomon boots? I had the same problem, went through 5 pairs of boots, and have found salomon to be the best and most comfortable so far. Ive gone through vans, DC, Burton, 32, and nike.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

kctahoe said:


> Have you tried on any salomon boots? I had the same problem, went through 5 pairs of boots, and have found salomon to be the best and most comfortable so far. Ive gone through vans, DC, Burton, 32, and nike.


Not yet. But I hear they're narrow (I have wide feets in the middle) and the wides are hard to find to try on


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

some models of salomons have wide versions. dialogues are good boots and are super comfortable.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Nope. I've been through so many boots to find one that fits and they're all loose somehow if they fit my width. If they are tight then they are too narrow which is a different problem.
> 
> Wide foot that's wide in the middle, not the toe area. Low volume foot. Skinny heel and ankles.
> 
> ...


Might try Nitro anthems, I have a wide foot with skinny ankles and these worked perfect for me. 

As to the OP, I just snug my boots, not loose but not cranked down to the point it's smashing my feet.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jdang, there are things to do to tighten up things

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

op....loose boots and a banana...you are frickin tard but whatever


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> op....loose boots and a banana...you are frickin tard but whatever


If its what he likes who the fuck cares


----------

